# ...



## Rockette13 (Jun 11, 2009)

...


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Share my joy and excitment! Lol.*

Good luck sweetie


----------



## User27 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Share my joy and excitment! Lol.*

****


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Share my joy and excitment! Lol.*

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Share my joy and excitment! Lol.*

Good luck hun I hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## Diorcat1 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Share my joy and excitment! Lol.*

You keep reaching for those goals and you'll get them all, best of luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I get on a MAC counter as an artist, if you've beat me to it, I hope you'll be a good manager


----------

